# 5 Frame Nuc Feeder Plan Wanted



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I would copy a 10-frame feeder, making it just "5-frames" wide.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Feeding a nuc with a feeder is begging for robbing. If you absolutely have to feed a nuc, I would feed using dry sugar, aka mountain camp method. Dry sugar doesn't promote robbing.

It's much easier to feed an established colony, and then steal frames of capped honey/syrup from the established hive, and give those frames to needy nucs.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I like to feed my nucs with a baggie feeder. 
I just have rims about 1" tall and use quart bags.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I feed my nuc's with top feeders and dont have a problem with robbing, some of my nuc's only have a 3/4 entrance hole and the rest have different size entrance reducers depend on the strength of the nuc. top feeders are the way to go for hives and nuc's IMHO!! my nuc's top feeders only hold about 1/4-1/2 gallon at a time. 

look at fatbeemans video below and you can see his top feeders for his nuc's, mine are the same design. 

http://www.honeybee-news.com/pages/movies/master/


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use a plywood cover with a hole drilled for a quart jar feeder.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

This isn't a plan, but it's an over-blown image of Miller's 5-frame nuc feeder. I grabbed this from page 11 of Miller's .pdf catalog. I recently cut the pieces for six of these but like you, I didn't have a plan... I can go out and make a couple of measurements if you're interested... just send a PM.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Drill a hole in the top of your nuc box and feed them w/ a can or bucket feeder.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

If you are adverse to drilling a hole in your nuc top, you can set a 1 gal paint can (I like the plastic ones) up on twigs on the top bars and cover it with the upsidedown empty body of another 5 frame nuc. I do it all the time and it works well. No problems with robbing as long as the entrance is kept small.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Or just convert the bottom board into a feeder...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#bottom

It works as well on a nuc as anything else...


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

We drill a 1.5" hole in the lid for 1 or 2 gal buckets. When the buckets are not on them we plug the hole with a 1.5" plumbing test cap purchased at Home Depot for about .35 each.


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone great info, from everyone...:applause:
Arlo


----------



## eclose (Apr 14, 2009)

By puting a hole for a feeder in the top of the nuc top, will this not let water into the hive?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I made feed rims/crown board for my 5 frame nucs and I have been feeding them with a one gallon Zip Lock bags plus pollen patties that are 17% crude protein.
Some of the nucs can empty the bag overnight!.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

eclose- we plug the hole when not in use with an inverted cap that pushes into the hole, called a "test cap" for PVC plumbing. Home Depot and Lowes carry the test caps


----------

